# Filezilla Backup Funktion?



## sight011 (4. Mai 2009)

Weiß jemand ob es bei Filezilla, sowas wie eine Backup-Funktion gibt? Sprich ich drück einen Knopf und es wird einmal das ganze Zeug auf meinem Server runtergeladen?


Wäre um Hilfe dankbar mit freundlichen Grüßen s.


----------

